# Beached at 6mile in port lavaca



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Beached boat near 6mile heading to garcitacas. Only a few inches of water. If anyone has an airboat that can help I sure would appreciate it. 361-237-0071


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wish you the best. That does not look good. I don't know how cold it is down there this morning but it was 27 up here. Bad time to be stuck on the water. Hope someone comes and gets you.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the wishes. It's not too bad the sun is shining and the bay is flat. First time getting stuck and it sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Don't feel too bad you're not the first nor will you be the last. I have had to unload everything that could be to lighten the boat and pushed and pushed and grunted and sweated an pushed some more. More Ethan once I might add.

Good luck be safe, hopefully someone can help or you get it lightened up and enough water to push it. Keep n mind you can unload everything push the boat out and make walking trips back to get your stuff.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got off the phone with the insurance and they told me no one is available in the area haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You should have an incoming tide shortly!

Set your anchor on the other side of the channel/deep water you need to get to and wait till the water comes up a little. Make everybody get off the bote, then use the little cheap come-a-long to winch off! 

Good luck!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> You should have an incoming tide shortly!
> 
> Set your anchor on the other side of the channel/deep water you need to get to and wait till the water comes up a little. Make everybody get off the bote, then use the little cheap come-a-long to winch off!
> 
> Good luck!


Yup...Incoming all day...


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know how far you are from deep water but we got an Explorer un stuck the other day doing this, but we only had to push them about 20' to get them to knee deep water. We were in an Illusion, I got out and helped the 2 in the Explorer. My buddy would make this biggest waves he could cruising by the Explorer. I would rock the back of the boat side to side and the other 2 guys would push from the front. As the waves would pick up the back of the boat they could push it about a foot at a time. It worked. Just an idea, good luck.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

We tried to move the boat around with no luck. Walked about 100 yards each way and it's all less than ankle deep. Insurance company got ahold of tow boat so hopefully they call me shortly. Insurance asked me if I was anchored haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Redfish Chevy said:


> We tried to move the boat around with no luck. Walked about 100 yards each way and it's all less than ankle deep. Insurance company got ahold of tow boat so hopefully they call me shortly. Insurance asked me if I was anchored haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell them the whole boat is an anchor. Hope help comes soon.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha that's what I told him I hope so too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry bro, sitting at work. Now I know who that missed call was earlier....hope you get freed up soon. I don't know that area well, but if you're still sitting around doing nothing when I get off work I'll see what I can do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha it's all good brother! I figured you were either working or sleeping. If I get freed up I will let you know. Until then we're just sitting tight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That sucks. I think weve all been there at least once. Good luck. 

Folks forget that these northers push all the water out of the bays. Tides are about a foot + below normal right now so factor that into your routes.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> That sucks. I think weve all been there at least once. Good luck.
> 
> Folks forget that these northers push all the water out of the bays. Tides are about a foot + below normal right now so factor that into your routes.


Yep, if you run a boat down on the Texas coast for some time you are bound to run aground. It's all part of the learning curve. You would be surprised how much water is missing after a good norther passes through. I've had my boat literally sitting on sand after it was floating in nearly 2' of water before the front hit. Lucky for me I had no plans on leaving and didn't have to worry about having the anchored pulled up. 

Sorry for your predicament. Hopefully there will be enough of a high tide to get you out of there.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Not looking good for you. By night fall you might have an extra 6" by tide predictions. 2nd shot is of my remote camera tide Guage . down from POC. When it is at 0 things get shallow. It is handy to give you an objective real time idea of water levels and what areas to avoid.

Hope the tow boat can pull you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Just got off the phone with the insurance and they told me no one is available in the area haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhm get in water.. Two people there it look like... And push pull? Done it countless times. Keep cheap set waders or hip boots in your boat kit. It aint that cold, nothing like falling through the ice.. Been there done that.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Not looking good for the home team. Hopefully by high tide tow boat will be able to get us free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe 2-3" pvc rollers and you can push your way to deeper water.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ouch yeah. Look prey barren! High and dry, you got in you will get out, eventually. Doesn't even look fishable while you wait.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Danng. Been there done that! Hope yall brought some beers and a samitch. Have you tried using your anchor and tying purchases in your anchor line to pull it?


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

There was no moving this thing! The air boat had a hell of a time. Got me free though. Broke the eye off the front of the boat. Had to rob one of the ones from the back but we made it! On the way home now to wash all the mud off and have a cold one. Only ended up with two trout. Live and learn!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Was the airboat from tow company? If so what was the charge and how is insurance covering it? Just curious 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Good deal.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Good to see you got out.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

So much for the tide coming in with the wind. Glad you got out. Another fish tale to share.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Redfish Chevy said:


> There was no moving this thing! The air boat had a hell of a time. Got me free though. Broke the eye off the front of the boat. Had to rob one of the ones from the back but we made it! On the way home now to wash all the mud off and have a cold one. Only ended up with two trout. Live and learn!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lmao dang you were stuck good! glad yall made it off! Make sure and add this to the "Stuck Boat Pics" thread.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

leadhead10 said:


> lmao dang you were stuck good! glad yall made it off! Make sure and add this to the "Stuck Boat Pics" thread.


And a pin to your gps for area to avoid

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Haha just watched the 3 min video you sent me he was struggling for a while but looks like that wasn't his first rodeo! Glad to see you oit of there though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

**** it got skinny fast. Glad ya got her out


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Was the airboat from tow company? If so what was the charge and how is insurance covering it? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Insurance covered it but I had to pay upfront. It cost 1440 to get me out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

It definitely got skinny real quick. Here's a video of how skinny she can run ( just kidding of course)





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool video


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Insurance covered it but I had to pay upfront. It cost 1440 to get me out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watched your video and it looks like $1 per foot to get your boat out!


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha no lie there! I thought he was just going to get it to deeper water but he dragged that sucker almost all the way to the ramp. I guess he figured he might as well keep going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you finally made it out.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Was it tow boat US? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Looked like when he hit the deep water he gave her a quick rinse job. Be thankful you got her out before dark. Definately be a memory you wont forget. I have been lucky in the past and able to drag back to deeper water but you got me to thinking. I'm going to vacumn seal a lil 4000lb come a long and stow with some 3" pvc pipe and some sand spikes.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

$1440.00???


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

apbubba said:


> $1440.00???


when you add it all up it is not a ton of cash

$70,000 air boat 
truck and trailer to move airboat around
other equipment
person sitting around all day waiting for a come get me phone call
insurance for anything you tear up/environmental issues you might cause because once you take control of the recuse you are on the hook
insurance for your employees getting hurt in the job
insurance for the truck and trailer to haul the boat @ commercial insurance rates
insurance on the airboat itself @ commercial rates
office
office staff
fuel
training
franchise cost
taxes of all types


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep typical charge for pulling you off. I am glad there is service to do it. Of course there is insurance or you could join a tow boat company service then it would be free 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What kind of boat is that?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW that was quite a trip, been there done that!! We all have if you fish the Texas coast no fun LOL.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, man, you were dry-docked. The difference between your first picture and those last ones was pretty amazing. I read that there was supposed to be an incoming tide? That water just dropped out from under you. 

I'm glad he got there and pulled you out before dark.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad you got off ok ....did you not know the area well enough or did you just get in there and the water fell out so fast that you got stuck?
I hope your insurance stands up for you. There was a guy on here a year or so back that got high and dry like that and they declared it a salvage job instead of a tow and would not cover it....think he said it ran over $3k


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, this has been a very informative post. Glad everything got taken care of. Hate to see ya shell out $1440 though. I can tell you I have run up and been stuck before and now when I see other folks stuck I stop and help.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Glad you got it off before dark, nothing worse than having to leave a rig out there and wait for the water to come back up.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! I have a new respect for Airboats.

I think I will keep my US Boats Membership up to date.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool vid. No doubt that dudes done that a time or two.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd gladly pay 1440 instead of sleeping out overnight on that rig! Always felt stupid pushing a boat off the mud but yeah that was pretty serious stuck there. Glad it worked out. Broken eyehook?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Glad yall are home it's **** cold out

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mray (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Well, this has been a very informative post. Glad everything got taken care of. Hate to see ya shell out $1440 though. I can tell you I have run up and been stuck before and now when I see other folks stuck I stop and help.


This is what I'd do as well. I'm always looking for the opportunity to help someone. Never know when you may need it.

My cheap *** would have just called in to work and camped out in my boat until the tide came in. No way I could justify that expense.

With that said how much does it cost to be a member of tow boat US?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

That sucks you got stuck and had to dish out a bunch of cash. You did get a kick *** video out of it though! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Man he got your boat scootin across that mud!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

wpeschel said:


> This is what I'd do as well. I'm always looking for the opportunity to help someone. Never know when you may need it.
> 
> My cheap *** would have just called in to work and camped out in my boat until the tide came in. No way I could justify that expense.
> 
> *With that said how much does it cost to be a member of tow boat US?*


It cost me about $170/yr and includes trailer towing service.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

So, that figures to about $700 per fish. Yep, sounds about right.

Seriously, glad things worked out, (and that you had cell coverage).

The video was very interesting. As the two boats got further and further away in the video, I kept wondering how you were going to get back to your boat! (Nice boat, by the way!)


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I knew the outcome but if I just watched without knowing I would have said that boat ain't moving. Once he got it moving it took off. I bet your boat would have spent a couple of days out there before it would have floated giving you the ability to get out of there. Normally after a good front blows the water out of the bay it takes a few days before the water gets back to some relatively depth.


----------



## mfarmer01 (Jan 11, 2016)

Who was it that pulled you out?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I feel sorry for whoever shot that video, they had to stay there while the boat got towed out. Poor guy.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

$1,440? This reminds me why I can't own a boat, I could never have afforded that. Glad it was not a terrible experience for you and you made it home.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

He said earlier his insurance is paying all or part of it. Depending on policy there might be deductibles and max limits. Some have a like a $500 limit. So if you aren't a member of a tow boat organization then you might want to check it out. This tow is a pretty common charge for this stuff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

wpeschel said:


> This is what I'd do as well. I'm always looking for the opportunity to help someone. Never know when you may need it.
> 
> My cheap *** would have just called in to work and camped out in my boat until the tide came in. No way I could justify that expense.
> 
> With that said how much does it cost to be a member of tow boat US?


 Green for your first statement, good people help others, IMO.

Must spread on your second statement.

On the other hand, if I had a rig as nice as that, I think I'd pay out and let an experienced pro get her out, rather than risk damaging her.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I would have filmed the back from on top of the boat once it got moving and posted it as the ultimate shallow water boat.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

It was a learning experience for sure! I've been in some skinny stuff but nothing like this, obviously, haha. Tow boat came to the rescue and had us out in about an hour or so. It would have taken a little bit less time but as my luck has it the eye snapped off of the front of the boat so we had to steal one off of the back and put it on the front. Once we did that then what is in the video is what happened. At least he told us that he has seen worse. Made me feel better. We were dressed well for the cold but didn't plan on gettin in so we were all out there in blue jeans and boots. Feet got a little wet but it was manageable. I've been over that flat before but this time it but me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*stuck*

Bet u won`t do that again shallow running boat or not.A little surprised he didn`t 3pt. on the ty off, lottsa weight and pretty good ways back to good water.I know he was giving that air boat hell listening to the rpms as much fan he was pushing ought to been enough to put a air cushion underneath your boat or maybe it did..just sayn . Probably would have been miserable overnight even though were dressed for it......


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

That's no lie haha. We usually fish Seadrift and poc but I've been wanting to learn the six mile area as it is a lot closer to the house. We've been running it for a while now but the tides have been up. Last night was cold as hell but I would have done what I had to do. I sure am glad that tow boat came out on a Sunday. Sure did make my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

BTW post a chart with a giant red X on that area...
I have anchored my Pescador overnight and neighbor took me back the next high tide, cost me a steak dinner...


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's where I was stuck at. It is a very large area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

My family has a place up Garcitas. I've been stuck just to the east of your X a bunch of times. I know not to go right thru the middle of that light spot, but I keep trying to cheat that channel near the east shore. 

Safest route is to follow the north shore. When you get to the cove, make the turn north for a bit, then head straight west to the point at the the mouth of the creek. Or go into the cove on the east (We call it Mud Lake), and take that small channel into the main creek. Stay to the north in that small channel, though. Don't plan on getting out of the boat in Mud Lake or that connecting channel.

Jerry


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Here's where I was stuck at. It is a very large area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bro you see that light tan stuff? Stay away from that during a low tide! That's 1440$ consultation fee for future accident avoidance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha I got a little off track bro! Maybe if you were with me you could have consulted with me to stay away from there! Also, the doa's don't pop too well in an inch of water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

I will say that I was impressed with the insurance though. I got stuck on Sunday and had a check for full reimbursement on my doorstep when I got home from work on Tuesday. I thought it would take a lot longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Here's where I was stuck at. It is a very large area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 that's exactly whaat I thought after looking at google earth


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Haha I got a little off track bro! Maybe if you were with me you could have consulted with me to stay away from there! Also, the doa's don't pop too well in an inch of water!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure you can't catch much in an inch of water anyways. But can't blame you for trying when you are stuck in one place for hours!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

